# Anführungszeichen entfernen



## moritz86 (20. Okt 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem und weiß nicht weiter, vielleicht kann mir ja hier jemand helfen.

Ich habe folgendes Script geschrieben bekommen. Es liest eine csv-Datei aus und gibt bestimmte Zelleninformationen an eine txt-Datei aus. Das Problem ist, dass in der txt-Datei diese Zelleninformationen in Anführungszeichen (also sowas ") stehen. Wie bekomme ich die weg?

Kann vielleicht einfach jemand den Befehl reinschreiben, oder mir sagen, wo genau ich ihn einfügen muss. Ich habe schon sehr viel versucht und bin zu keinem Ergebnis gekommen.

Vielen vielen Dank im Voraus.


```
import java.io.BufferedReader;
import java.io.File;
import java.io.FileReader;
import java.io.FileWriter;

class CsvConvert {

	public static void main(String arguments[]){
		File file = new File("C:\\Dokumente und Einstellungen\\gollanadmin\\Desktop\\aktuell 20.10\\Teil 1\\data\\byvariablename\\vers_que.csv");
		int index;
		String datei_inhalt="";
		String[] pos = new String[6];
		try {
			BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader(new FileReader(file));
			String legendline = br.readLine();
			String[] legend = legendline.split(",");
			String row = br.readLine();
			String[] data = row.split(",");
				for(int i=0; i < data.length; i++) {
				if(i >= 6 && i < 26) {
					index = Integer.parseInt(data[i]);
					pos[0] = (index == 1) ? legend[i] : pos[0];
					pos[1] = (index == 2) ? legend[i] : pos[1];
					pos[2] = (index == 10) ? legend[i] : pos[2];
					pos[3] = (index == 11) ? legend[i] : pos[3];
					pos[4] = (index == 19) ? legend[i] : pos[4];
					pos[5] = (index == 20) ? legend[i] : pos[5];
				}
			}
			br.close();
			for(int i=0; i < pos.length; i++) {
				datei_inhalt += pos[i];
				datei_inhalt += "\t\n";
			}

			System.out.println(datei_inhalt);
			FileWriter f = new FileWriter ("C:\\Dokumente und Einstellungen\\gollanadmin\\Desktop\\aktuell 20.10\\version100b\\Implicitvaluetest\\implicit\\stim\\framesfarben.txt");
			f.write(datei_inhalt);
			f.close();
		} catch (Exception E) {
			E.printStackTrace();
		}
	}

	public CsvConvert() {

	}

}
```


----------



## Gast2 (20. Okt 2010)

```
replaceall("\"", "");
```

Beispiel:

```
String mit= "Dies ist ein \"String\" mit Gänsefüßchen";
String ohne = mit.replaceAll("\"", "");
```


----------



## moritz86 (20. Okt 2010)

Vielen Dank Eike,

aber an welcher Stelle schreibe ich das denn darein? 

Viele Grüße,

moritz


----------



## Gast2 (20. Okt 2010)

genau da wo du die Gänsefüßchen entfernen willst ???:L

EDIT:
vermutlich auf 
	
	
	
	





```
row
```


----------



## moritz86 (20. Okt 2010)

Das soll ja für alle 6 Zellinformationen gelten, die an die txt Datei ausgegeben werden. Kannst du es vielleicht kurz reinschreiben? Das wäre total gut.

grüße,

moritz


----------



## Gast2 (20. Okt 2010)

Hab ich doch oben schon reineditiert dass du das auf row anwenden solltest:

```
row = row.replaceAll("\"", "");
```
Klappt das denn nicht?


----------



## moritz86 (20. Okt 2010)

Nein, es klappt nicht. Die 6 Ausgabe-Informationen in der txt haben immernoch Anführungszeichen drum.

Ne Idee? (An welcher Stelle genau füge ich das denn ein? Ich habe nachdem eigenes Wissen nichts gebracht hat, viel probiert .. ohne Erfolg)

gruß


----------



## Gast2 (20. Okt 2010)

```
String row = br.readLine().replaceAll("\"", "");
```


----------



## moritz86 (20. Okt 2010)

Hey, das meintest du aber nicht zusätzlich zu 
	
	
	
	





```
row = row.replaceAll("\"", "");
```
, oder?

Es klappt noch immer nicht...

EDIT:

Kann man nicht auch das erste Zeichen und das letzte Zeichen "abschneiden"? Vielleicht geht ja das?

gruß


----------



## moritz86 (20. Okt 2010)

Ich habs es war:


```
String legendline = br.readLine().replaceAll("\"", "");
```


Vielen vielen DANK!!!!!


----------

